# Looking Back...



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Was feeling very down, missing my boy, so I thought I would share my memories of him with a picture thread.
I feel so incomplete without him in my life...we had so much more to do together...Cherish every moment you have with your poodles. They are so so special.

Mitch as a handsome pup, long before I ever knew he even exhisited










September 2009

Saying goodbye to his foster dad Max









Looking confused...I live here now???









With this guy??









Settling in


















Salt and Pepper


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

October-November 2009

Mud Hound









The first of many many many baths









Groom day!









December 2009

Pretty boy









Snuggles









January 2010

Teaching Matrix how to play









And letting him win









So irresistibly cute!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

February-April 2010

Living the life









Mud Hound...part 2









Pitiful









Summer 2010

A little intimidated by Lady









Hot Summer Days









First time at the cottage









Mud Hound...part 3









Visiting relatives









Loud and Proud









Back to the cottage


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Fall 2010

A big booboo









Sooo haapppyy!!









Looking goofy









Love









Halloween!









He even got dressed up









Winter 2010-2011

Cuddles









Merry Christmas









Snow bunny


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Winter Cottaging - tennis ball AND a puck. So Canadian.


















All smiles









Favourite Winter Activity


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Spring 2011

Ich liebe dich









My Gnomey









Play time









Mud Hound...part 4









Summer 2011
His last off leash venture









Still looked so healthy and happy









His last good day









The end


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Such a beautiful tribute, Locket. Very sweet.


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful pictures. What a happy life. If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as a spoo at your house.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What happy, loving years he had with you, and what a beautiful tribute to him your photos are. Thank you for sharing your memories.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mitch packed a whole lot of living into the time he had with you. I wish it could have been longer, but it couldn't possibly have been better. I can only imagine how much you and Matrix miss him. It was so good of you to share his life with us as you have over time. The photo retrospective you've left us with is something I will look back at again and again. What a wonderful tribute to such a well-loved, much missed spoo! I think of you in your sorrow and wish you well.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What a nice tribute...He lived life to the fullest! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

The love you had for him and he for you just shines in your beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a sweet and loving tribute. Bittersweet, but beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I loved seeing each and every picture. I especially loved the Halloween salt costume; it made me laugh out loud. And the one with the jack-o-lantern on his side looked as if he was saying, "How the heck did that get there?" 

You can see you had such a deep love for him with these pictures and what you wrote about each one. I'm so sorry you didn't get to have more years with Mitch. What a good poodle mommy you are!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind comments. I'm glad Mitch's incredible spirit shows through in the photos.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So hard still for me, to even look at your pictures, having lost Jake to recently, too. Seems like it just brings everything back up to the surface. I know how very very difficult it is. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Locket,

Thank you for sharing your wonderful memories. I lost my sweet boy Henri, a brown Standard, in March. He was just 2 months short of 15. I still cry just about every day. He was my first and only dog. Now I have Charley! It's a new journey.

I think one of these days I am going to follow suit and post pictures. It's such a wonderful way to honor our beloved Poodles.

Diane


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a wonderful spoo. What wonderful pictures. What a wonderful time you had together! I'm so glad you had each other.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, Locket~ Thank you for sharing all these wonderful pictures with us. You provided a wonderful life for Mitch and I am sure he knew it. 

Bye Mitch. I am sure you are leading a fun and pain-free life over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Locket, I just noticed your beautiful tribute. I remember when you brought Mitch home and all that anxiety whether you did the right thing. Would he get along with Matrix?

It all worked out so well, and everyone just knew they were fast friends. He was such a gentle soul and will be remembered by so many. Thank you for sharing his pictures again. 

You just can't have too many pictures. Give Matrix an extra hug from Zulee and I.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Your pictures show just how much your boy was loved while he was on this Earth with you and that means everything ((hugs)).

We had to make the gut wrenching decision to put down our Aussie last week due to congestive heart failure. I miss her every single day :-(


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your precious Mitch with all of us.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*So sad for you..*

Oh Locket- now I am crying for you, and with you. And when I look at my bloved Missy I am afraid and filled with forboding as she is now 11 yrs old. I don't know what I will do when the day comes that I must say goodbye- I will be in your shoes then, dear Locket, the same shoes that I had to wear in March when our Zack left us..


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Big BIG hugs.

Losing dogs is never fair... especially when it is well before their time. Mitch is so loved by us all, and more so by you and your family. No poodle could have asked for a better life.


----------

